# Nothing To Lose: 10/15 - 10/18 Sale 0.99 - "Pert, pithy and very New York"



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said:  "Brilliant"  "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life.  Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years.  A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel.  You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Consuelo--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Woweee! Only .99 cents for a novel that the Times Literary Supplement says is full of "the admirable observations of an unfooled eye." I almost fell down when I read that review.  Why do we still revere the English?  I mean, really.  Still it was very classy to think the venerable Times of London had seen fit to review my novel.

After October price goes back up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, the book that earned the great review is _Nothing to Lose_, second from the right in Consuelo's signature!

Congrats on the great review, Consuelo, and great price!

Betsy


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you.  I'm already seeing a bit of activity from your suggestion to add to my thread.  Consuelo


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Hooray!  "Nothing To Lose" has had its first sale in the U.K. Thank you, British stranger. My weighty Cinderella heroine would not lose pounds there.  They call it stones.
Very apt.  Weight is definitely like a stone.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Introducing Nothing to Lose new on the Kindle.  

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Introducing Nothing to Lose new on the Kindle.  

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

He was part Irish part Puerto Rican with a miraculous scholarship to Princeton. She was sixty pounds overweight taken on as a "project" by the window designer at a high-end department store. Can these two misfits make it in the wacky world of retail advertising.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

He was part Irish part Puerto Rican with dazzling good looks and a miraculous scholarship to Princeton. She was sixty pounds overweight taken on as a "project" by the window designer at a high-end department store. Can these two misfits make it in the world of retail advertising.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

He was part Irish part Puerto Rican with dazzling good looks and a miraculous scholarship to Princeton. She was sixty pounds overweight reeling from a broken marriage. Can these two misfits make it in the world of retail advertising. Her last ditch job - writing copy for a department store chain. Enter Don the cranky window designer who, out of frustration takes her on as a "project". It's a funny, poignant, smart, feel-good story.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

He was part Irish part Puerto Rican with dazzling good looks and a miraculous scholarship to Princeton. She was sixty pounds overweight reeling from a broken marriage. Can these two misfits make it in the world of retail advertising. Her last ditch job - writing copy for a department store chain. Enter Don the cranky window designer who, out of frustration takes her on as a "project". It's a funny, poignant, smart, feel-good story.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

He was part Irish part Puerto Rican with dazzling good looks and a miraculous scholarship to Princeton. She was sixty pounds overweight reeling from a broken marriage. Can these two misfits make it in the world of retail advertising. Her last ditch job - writing copy for a department store chain. Enter Don the cranky window designer who, out of frustration takes her on as a "project". It's a funny, poignant, smart, feel-good story.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

He was part Irish part Puerto Rican with dazzling good looks and a miraculous scholarship to Princeton. She was sixty pounds overweight reeling from a broken marriage. Can these two misfits make it in the world of retail advertising. Her last ditch job - writing copy for a department store chain. Enter Don the cranky window designer who, out of frustration takes her on as a "project". It's a funny, poignant, smart, feel-good story.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Book Description:
A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing
this is a jubilant and satisfying story of risk-taking and love between two worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:

A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Insert Quote
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:

A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"
Posted on: January 10, 2011, 06:54:52 AM Posted b


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:

A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"
Posted on: January 10, 2011, 06:54:52 AM Posted by:


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:

A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Nothing to Lose as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:

A novel of insight and great humor, this is a Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I read it and I thought it was brilliant. Consuelo, I love your sense of humor and the way you got right inside these characters and made me love them, flaws and all.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, L.C.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life.  Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years.  A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel.  You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:

What could be better for Valentine's Day than  this is  Cinderella story about the triumphant makeover of the body and spirit of April Taylor, a fat girl from Queens with the right mind but the wrong body. 
April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:  

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said:  "Brilliant"  "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted! I hope it wins.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

#241 in Kindle 100 paid
#6 fiction humor
#16 Contemporary Romance.

All this for .99 Nothing To Lose

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6
http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.

Here's what the critics say:

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said: "Brilliant" "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life. Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years. A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel. You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

"Pert, pithy and very New York; full of the admirable offhand observations of an unfooled eye." Times Literary Supplement

"Nothing to Lose is a book for every person who has ever wanted something that's persisted in staying just out of reach. This is a funny book - both in its unorthodox heroine and in its treatment of a sensitive subject." Newsday

"You will melt over April Taylor, delight in her marvelous friends and fall in love with her prince." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

Amazon readers said:  "Brilliant"  "A Lot of Fun" "Fun, easy read. Great Book to start your New Year's Resolution"

There was a point in my life when I was reeling from a poor life choice and I needed to re-connect with life.  Miraculously, I landed a job as a copywriter for a department store chain and began a happy and fulfilling few years.  A large department store is definitely a microcosm of life and I knew I would use that setting in a novel.  You will find it in Nothing To Lose.

Book Description:
This is a different kind of Cinderella but her story is just as compelling. April - 60 lbs. overweight, reeling from a broken marriage wangles a job as a softgoods copywriter in a suburban department store. There she meets Don, the black design manager who is determined to help her. "You're not really breathing," he tells her. "You're holding your breath for the next insult . . . such a waste, such a pretty face." April capitulates and the program begins: the wogging, the jogging, the hip walking and near starvation that will melt her prison of fat.

Nothing to Lose is also about April's fantasy lover, Luis O'Neill. Luis is a half Irish, half Puerto Rican boy from the projects who makes it to Princeton and utilizes his dazzling good looks to become the youngest president in Burdie's history. Set against the backdrop of the outrageous world of advertising and marketing this is a jubilant romance starring two risk-takers and worthy survivors.


----------

